# Cut In Boxes



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did someone mention Carlon boxes? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you talking about a gem box or a plastic remodel box?


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

MF gem box is what you would call it


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

are you installing it in sheet rock or plaster and lath..? I almost never use a plastic cut in for plaster walls, especially if it is going to be an outlet...


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

It's Sheetrock and a metal box just ones I used slid Jimmy clip beside the boxes fold it in good and strong. New one you tighten down the ear on the side and it does catch good.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you steal the materials too or just the work?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe it's area or something but I'm not really understanding any of this. What the hell is a jiffy clip on a gem box? Are you talking about those stupid gem boxes with the screws on the side that expand the flimsy mnetal out? I always just use hanger tins (madison straps, f-strap, battleships). And unless I need to use a real shallow box or it ios on a peninsula I usually just use a slater snap in plastic box or a smart box. On plaster I can usually get close enough to a stud that I can fill a littler spackle in where it's needed.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Mf that's it Madison bracket guys here call them Jimmy clips ( very little commericial here prefer the rigid with small wires). Not trying to confuse anyone.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

My only advice is to take the crappy gem boxes you bought at Lowes, drive them back to Lowes and throw them through the front window, then peel out of the parking lot and go to a store with the normal gem boxes. Then buy those ones and some madisons and install away. Or better yet just get some plastic boxes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> My only advice is to take the crappy gem boxes you bought at Lowes, drive them back to Lowes and throw them through the front window, then peel out of the parking lot and go to a store with the normal gem boxes.


The Lowes' around me carry Raco. Unless the Lowes' near you carry "Sheng Fen Electrical Boxes Factory Limited, China" boxes, I'm not sure why you have such disdain for Raco.


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

What I thought to. Calling supply house in the morning have then waiting for me when I get off. If it wasn't for family would tell them to busy to do it. Thanks alot MF


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The Lowes' around me carry Raco. Unless the Lowes' near you carry "Sheng Fen Electrical Boxes Factory Limited, China" boxes, I'm not sure why you have such disdain for Raco.


I like Raco just fine, he is saying that these are all they have.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to a real supply house and ask for Slater remodeling boxes.. they have metal clips instead of that blue Carlon trash..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Around here I have to buy Slater's at Menards. Most of the supply houses have either Carlons or those fiberglass ones with the metal W sticking out the back.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a link for Slater boxes.. lots of good stuff :thumbsup:

http://www.summit.com/products/Pass-and-Seymour/catalogs/PASS_and_SEYMOUR_Slater_Plastic_Boxes.pdf


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

onewirehookup said:


> Haven't used one in over four years. Get a little side job which i avoid most the time. So got to Blue carlon supercenter (i know some of you love those blue works of art). Anyways nomore cut ins with jiffy clips. Little wings on the side now. Not a big fan of these. Any feedback or tips to help with them.


They are legal...they are cheap...and they are easy to install.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's 2011. Get with the program. Smart Box or Arlington's OneBox.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

If a homeowner can do it, you can too. :thumbsup:

I've never not seen metal old works and madison straps at the big box stores. Heck I even think Wal-mart carried them for a short time.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's 2011. Get with the program. Smart Box or Arlington's OneBox.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


We don't mind brevity... as long as you are not short with us.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> We don't mind brevity... as long as you are not short with us.


Fat chance.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 11, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> We don't mind brevity... as long as you are not short with us.


http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true


----------

